# How do I remove a bullet stuck in the barrel?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Please see topic here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 783#125783

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

you need a brass rod and a hammer


----------

